# Removing Harmonic Balancer from a 96 Pathfinder LE



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

I am in the process of replacing the timing belt on my 96 pathfinder. I have the FSM and have followed the procedures. Currently everything is removed except the belt covers and the Harmonic balancer/belt pulley combination. 

I do have the 27mm bolt removed from this Harmonic balancer/belt pulley combination but do not know how to remove this particular pulley without damaging it.

Although the FSM shows various tools, it shows nothing about any tool to remove this balancer and the FSM states to remove this harmonic balancer, but does not state how!

Upon inspection, “After the bolt was removed” There was NO threaded holes to place bolts into nor was there any holes to grip on to so that a puller could grab on to.
My only possibility looks to be to use one of my 8” or 10” Gear pullers and catch it on back of the second pulley between the power steering belt and alt belt, but looks to be an unwise expensive carrier move as damage could result if this pulley is really stuck on there.

Has anyone ever dealt with this? And how did you go about it.?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

no1see2me said:


> I am in the process of replacing the timing belt on my 96 pathfinder. I have the FSM and have followed the procedures. Currently everything is removed except the belt covers and the Harmonic balancer/belt pulley combination.
> 
> I do have the 27mm bolt removed from this Harmonic balancer/belt pulley combination but do not know how to remove this particular pulley without damaging it.
> 
> ...


Although this is tight on the shaft it is not that tight. It is a straight shaft, not tapered. 
I suggest first just grabbing it and giving it a pull. you can also try tapping it. 
If this doesn't work then yes use a big gear puller, I have done this on other vehicles, and if possible try and get behind the pulley so you have the most metal. Don't put a torch on it as the rubber damper will be damaged. 
Good luck....


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

There are 2 threaded holes on the face, they're just very small and very hard to see. Use a harmonic balancer puller with long M6 bolts rather than a gear puller.

This discussion might help to read:

http://npora.ipbhost.com//index.php?showtopic=5730


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

lewisnc100 said:


> There are 2 threaded holes on the face, they're just very small and very hard to see. Use a harmonic balancer puller with long M6 bolts rather than a gear puller.
> 
> This discussion might help to read:
> 
> http://npora.ipbhost.com//index.php?showtopic=5730


 lewisnc100 YOU ARE THE MAN!

I though about that but could not find these bolt holes to save my life and feeling around in there was no help. So here is what I did.

Since the radiator is removed and the view is still blocked by the air conditioning condenser and another oil cooler for the automatic transmission, I placed my laptop on top of the fuel injection system and plugged a web cam in the USB port and took a look inside there and found these two holes.

I did have bolts that fit, however no where near long enough, so out with the Mig welder and I welded these on to some larger bolts and sure enough, I got the pulley off with no problems.

Now that I am down to the belt and have everything lined up, I notice that the timing mark on the Right hand cam pulley does not line up with the timing mark on the head. It looks to be one tooth off.

Since I can not make the original belt band marks line up, I painted some new marks on the old belt with “White Out” and matched it against the new belt and these marks match so I assume that these markers in the heads and cam are there to give you a rough idea. I am going to re-assemble this using the markers on the new belt.

As for the water pump, I’m not going to replace it, it was replaced in Nov. of 04 as well as the fan clutch by Nissan. “I have the invoice” It sure would have been great if they replaced that belt at that time and it does look fairly new however I have no documentation to support this and since I am the second owner, I need to be sure cause I am getting too old for this.


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

no1see2me said:


> lewisnc100 YOU ARE THE MAN!
> 
> I though about that but could not find these bolt holes to save my life and feeling around in there was no help. So here is what I did.
> 
> ...



Just use a cheap puller, i used one and it came off in seconds not much tention at all.

always use a factory manual when doing engine work.


----------



## scoutdad (Oct 1, 2017)

does the radiator need to come out to remove the harmonica balancer pulley in this 1999 Nissan pathfinder ?
I am in the process of doing this same job


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

scoutdad said:


> does the radiator need to come out to remove the harmonica balancer pulley in this 1999 Nissan pathfinder ?
> I am in the process of doing this same job


I would remove it; the radiator is easy to remove on these vehicles and makes the job a whole lot easier.


----------

